
FiveMetrics for AWS - DirtyAl
http://fivemetrics.io
======
DirtyAl

       We are developing a AWS Analytics product that focus on cool data visualizations. FiveMetrics provides a fully automated dashboard view of your AWS services.
       We are looking for beta testers to test it for free and give us feedback about the product. If you'd like to try it, just hit https://fivemetrics.io/ , click on become a beta tester. As soon as you fill the form, you will receive an email with a password to try it. Just is case you are wondering about security, FiveMetrics only requires a read-only AWS key/secret to give you the best view experience.
       Tks a lot. Alessandro.

